# Charlie and Claire in the snow



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Charlie 









Claire


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

What gorgeous dogs! Beautiful pictures


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

awww I love the look on claires face  They are both so cute!


----------

